# New Article about Planted Ripariums



## hydrophyte (29 May 2013)

I just got another new magazine article published! I wrote this for the July/August 2013 issue of _Amazonas Magazine_ and it features the masterfully-planted 90-P riparium by Nick Xyong (http://www.speedieaquatics.com/).

Can you get the English-language Amazonas in the UK? It's a great mag.

Here's a quick look at the printed article...


----------



## Ady34 (31 May 2013)

Congrats mate.


----------



## hydrophyte (1 Jun 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Congrats mate.


 
Thanks mate! I hope to have another one in the next issue or the one after that.


----------



## Alastair (1 Jun 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks mate! I hope to have another one in the next issue or the one after that.


Well done hydro 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------

